# 2019.10.21 & 22 - Trovoada no Atlântico (Vista do Cabo Raso - Cascais)



## windchill (23 Out 2019 às 18:34)

Amigos!

Deixo-vos aqui estão algumas das fotos que consegui obter na noite/madrugada de 21/22 de Outubro, deste evento convectivo bastante interessante, com características muitos especiais e que há muito não se via por cá junto à nossa costa oeste. As células bem definidas, algumas isoladas, a uma relativa distância, e uma visibilidade que era excelente, contribuíram que obter algumas fotos de belo efeito.

Espero que gostem... 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hyZYgC]
	

2019.10.21 - 191235 (NIKON D500) [Cabo Raso] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hz3LGx]
	

2019.10.21 - 211444 (NIKON D500) [Cabo Raso] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hz4LA4]
	

2019.10.21 - 211806 (NIKON D500) [Cabo Raso] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hz3LCE]
	

2019.10.21 - 211916 (NIKON D500) [Cabo Raso] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hz4Lw6]
	

2019.10.21 - 212148 (NIKON D500) [Cabo Raso] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hz4LtA]
	

2019.10.21 - 212857 (NIKON D500) [Cabo Raso] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hyZY4P]
	

2019.10.21 - 213122 (NIKON D500) [Cabo Raso] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hyZY2V]
	

2019.10.21 - 222609 (NIKON D500) [Cabo Raso] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## windchill (23 Out 2019 às 18:36)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hyZY1C]
	

2019.10.22 - 015747 (NIKON D500) [Cabo Raso] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hz4LmB]
	

2019.10.22 - 015945 (NIKON D500) [Cabo Raso] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hz4Lk9]
	

2019.10.22 - 020132 (NIKON D500) [Cabo Raso] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hz4Liv]
	

2019.10.22 - 020229 (NIKON D500) [Cabo Raso] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hz3Lo1]
	

2019.10.22 - 020433 (NIKON D500) [Cabo Raso] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hz3Lmh]
	

2019.10.22 - 020739 (NIKON D500) [Cabo Raso] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hz4Lco]
	

2019.10.22 - 021030 (NIKON D500) [Cabo Raso] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hyZXMw]
	

2019.10.22 - 021414 (NIKON D500) [Cabo Raso] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## windchill (23 Out 2019 às 18:38)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hz3LfL]
	

2019.10.22 - 021559 (NIKON D500) [Cabo Raso] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hyZXHU]
	

2019.10.22 - 021719 (NIKON D500) [Cabo Raso] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hz3Ldb]
	

2019.10.22 - 021758 (NIKON D500) [Cabo Raso] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hz3LbC]
	

2019.10.22 - 021923 (NIKON D500) [Cabo Raso] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hyZXEs]
	

2019.10.22 - 022103 (NIKON D500) [Cabo Raso] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hyZXBG]
	

2019.10.22 - 022247 (NIKON D500) [Cabo Raso] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hz3L6Y]
	

2019.10.22 - 022357 (NIKON D500) [Cabo Raso] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hz3L4P]
	

2019.10.22 - 022553 (NIKON D500) [Cabo Raso] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## windchill (23 Out 2019 às 18:40)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hz4KV1]
	

2019.10.22 - 022856 (NIKON D500) [Cabo Raso] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hz3L1H]
	

2019.10.22 - 023000 (NIKON D500) [Cabo Raso] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hz3KYo]
	

2019.10.22 - 023128 (NIKON D500) [Cabo Raso] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hz4KN2]
	

2019.10.22 - 023308 (NIKON D500) [Cabo Raso] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hz4KLi]
	

2019.10.22 - 024409 (NIKON D500) [Cabo Raso] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hz4KHH]
	

2019.10.22 - 024700 (NIKON D500) [Cabo Raso] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hz3KQC]
	

2019.10.22 - 025013 (NIKON D500) [Cabo Raso] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hz3KNU]
	

2019.10.22 - 025133 (NIKON D500) [Cabo Raso] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## windchill (23 Out 2019 às 18:41)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hyZXdq]
	

2019.10.22 - 025328 (NIKON D500) [Cabo Raso] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hz4KwW]
	

2019.10.22 - 025700 (NIKON D500) [Cabo Raso] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hyZX7i]
	

2019.10.22 - 030225 (NIKON D500) [Cabo Raso] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2019 às 19:07)

Espectáculo!!
Não perdoas, ainda para mais tiradas aqui na zona.


----------



## windchill (23 Out 2019 às 19:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Espectáculo!!
> Não perdoas, ainda para mais tiradas aqui na zona.


Foi mesmo um belo e fotogénico evento!


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Out 2019 às 19:51)

Composições brutalíssimas!!


Trovoada sobre o mar tem um encanto indescritível e conseguiste evidenciar isso nas fotos.


----------



## windchill (23 Out 2019 às 20:48)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Composições brutalíssimas!!
> 
> 
> Trovoada sobre o mar tem um encanto indescritível e conseguiste evidenciar isso nas fotos.


Obrigado!


----------



## Cinza (23 Out 2019 às 21:40)

Estão simplesmente fantásticas  . Muitos Parabéns!!!!!


----------



## windchill (23 Out 2019 às 22:28)

Cinza disse:


> Estão simplesmente fantásticas  . Muitos Parabéns!!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Out 2019 às 23:00)

Muito bom, como sempre!


----------



## RStorm (24 Out 2019 às 13:24)

Fotos divinais  Parabéns


----------



## João Pedro (28 Out 2019 às 22:26)

Belíssimas como sempre, Nuno  Parabéns!


----------

